# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: مشكل ابتدايي در GTK Sharp

## davood_skh

سلام 
من در monodevelop  كد زير را نوشتم ولي هيچ كدام از كلاسهاي window و  label را نمي شناسه
كمك كنيد.
using System;
 using Gtk;

 public class GtkHelloWorld
 {

   public static void Main() 
{
     Application.Init();

     //Create the Window
     Window myWin = new Window("My first GTK# Application! ");
     myWin.Resize(200,200);

     //Create a label and put some text in it.     
     Label myLabel = new Label();
     myLabel.Text = "Hello World!!!!";

     //Add the label to the form     
     myWin.Add(myLabel);

     //Show Everything     
     myWin.ShowAll();

     Application.Run();   
   }
 }

----------

